# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Немножечко пишу... Не обессудьте.

## Анюта Солнце

Что женщине нужно для счастья... 
Да, чтоб понимали ее! 
И чтоб подчиняться, отчасти... 
Но быть королевой его! 
Чтобы жалели, ласкали... 
Могли на руках носить! 
Творили, мечты исполняли... 
И крепко могли любить! 
Чувствовать женщине надо... 
То, что она нужна! 
И как хорошо, когда рядом. 
Есть тот, кто поддержит тебя!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Хорошо...

Хорошо, когда дети рядом,

И родные здоровья полны.

Обведешь ты вокруг так взглядом

И поверишь - сбываются сны!


Хорошо, когда лад в семье

И проблемы не достают.

Это Бог воздает тебе,

За терпенье и сложный твой путь!


Хорошо, когда в мире - мир,

Не страшны и тревоги тогда.

Хорошо, когда рядом друзья...

Можно горы свернуть - без труда!

----------


## Янек

Мне нравится Анютка  :Ok:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Спасибо за приятный отзыв!!!  :Tender:

----------


## PAN

*Анюта Солнце*, 

С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Рада присоединиться к вам, друзья! :Spruce Up:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Солнышка лучи пронзают небо,
И стремятся осветить весь мир вокруг.
Этой теплотой согреть так душу мне бы,
Чтоб прогнать оттуда серых дней недуг.

Солнышка лучи щекочут травку 
Оставляя теплый нежный свет.
Лягу на траву и протяну я руку:
Где ты зайчик солнечный, иди хоть ты ко мне!

Надышусь я этой теплотою,
Поднимусь так, гордо, и веред…
Солнышко, согрей меня, родное,
Остальное все сейчас невсчет.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Больно обжигаться второпях,
Тяжело не знать, когда все явно.
Скована в невидимых цепях,
Ощущаю я себя так странно.

Ни к чему пустая болтовня,
Незачем желать, когда – напрасно.
Почему так мрачно в сердце у меня, 
И совсем мне ничего не ясно.

Снова только радость в глубине.
Я достать ее не в силах всем на обозренье
Почему же так печально мне, 
Где моя надежда на веселье?!

----------


## Янек

Анютка, малёк похулюганю ,ничего? :Aga: 
Я же в своём профиле писал, что гадкий и противный :Vah: 


*В мою ворвалась осень, птицей белой
Раскрасив листопады краской спелой
Сквозь дождь, туманы, очень смелой
Слегка таинственной , прекрасной девой	.*


А пива  с рыбкой , так и не зашла попить  :Blush2:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Красиво похулиганил... :Tender:  А на пиво заходила, там спасибочки отметила!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

Главный козырь у любви
Бесконечность чувств красивых
Невозможно жить без них
И любить своих любимых

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Всю нежность отдавая близким,
Любовью ты окутаешь пространство...
Но иногда становится неясно:
Ты растворяясь в них, нужна ли им?!

Да, коль совсем малышик твой, 
ему нужна так мама...
Но мысль недобрая преследует упрямо_
Что будет через год, другой?!

----------


## Янек

Всё будет лучше и светлее
Все станут старше и мудрее
И твой малыш смеяться будет
Такую маму не забудет...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

***
Такое чувство, что с тобой сто лет знакомы,
Я вижу твою душу, слышу голос сердца.
Ах, как печально, что тебя со мной нет дома,
От неизбежности нам никуда не деться.

Пустое все… Мы мало изменить что можем.
Ну, почему на свете часто так бывает:
Себе сердца и души мы тревожим,
А встречи – лишь в мечтах нас окрыляют!

----------


## PAN

> А встречи – лишь в мечтах


http://www.pseudology.org/songs/MarchStalinAviation.htm

_"Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью..."_
Павел Герман. 1931 г.

.................................................

Наши встречи - давно в реале... :Yes4: 
Как??? Вы не знали???... :Blink: 
Уже шестой год... :Ok: 
Вот... :Meeting: 

Буквально позавчера
Кричали "УРА!!!",
Поднимали тосты...
Встреча - уже просто... :Grin: 




> 26,09,2011. А у меня сейчас в гостях *Johnalkash* из Новосибирска, *КАРЕН* из Москвы, *Паучара* из Махачкалы и *V.Kostrov* из Семенова...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

[quote="PAN;4166164"]Наши встречи - давно в реале...
Как??? Вы не знали???...
Уже шестой год...
Вот...

Буквально позавчера
Кричали "УРА!!!",
Поднимали тосты...
Встреча - уже просто...

Ух, ты, прикольно как... :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> Пустое все… Мы мало изменить что можем.
> Ну, почему на свете часто так бывает:
> Себе сердца и души мы тревожим,
> А встречи – лишь в мечтах нас окрыляют!


Да ты права, на сто права, на двести
Не всё мы можем в жизни изменить
Но встречи здесь и друг от друга вести
Нам помогают в сердце веру не убить

----------


## Янек

С тобой случайно мы, друг друга встретили
День пролетел стрелой, и не заметили
Листок осенний закружившись, упал к твоим ногам
Луна смотрела с высоты и улыбалась нам
Небесный звезд калейдоскоп, сверкал , играл в ночи
Мы шли с тобою не спеша, под звуки шороха листвы
Осенний ветерок беспечный, нам тихо музыку играл
Из красок  акварельных осень, нарисовала карнавал
Мы,  взявшись за руки, идем по жизни не простой
Ты далеко, я далеко, но дружим мы с тобой
Опять осенний лист упал, кружась, к твоим ногам
Уходит ночь, и вновь до встреч, идем мы по своим домам.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Красиво, спасибо, мой друг...
Я счастлива, что ты вошел в мою судьбу! :Tender:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Грусти рукавом окутан вечер. 
В кресле я сижу, как тень, одна... 
Обнажая голову и плечи, 
В облака укуталась луна. 

Сквозь прозрачный тюль в окне я вижу;
Эти блики, нежный лунный свет... 
Одинока, как и я, по-жизни. 
Выхода из грусти этой нет!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Когда душа так хочет счастья, 
когда весна вокруг поет. 
Проходит быстро и ненастье
И лучшее тогда нас ждет! 
Когда простить не может сердце, 
когда обида вас гнетёт... 
Забудьте и закройте дверцу,
Ведь счастье скоро в жизни ждет! 
Когда в депрессии вы днями,
когда всё валится из рук... 
Забудьте вы о прошлом сами, 
ну и шагните к счастью, вдруг!

----------


## Янек

> Красиво, спасибо, мой друг...
> Я счастлива, что ты вошел в мою судьбу!


Всё  хорошо Анютка малютка. :Smile3: Всё будет хорошо, да ты и сама знаешь, просто в это нужно верить.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Спасибо за шикарные розы! А у меня итак все хорошо!!!

----------


## Янек

> Спасибо за шикарные розы! А у меня итак все хорошо!!!


А так и должно быть. Всё в руках женщины. Значит в твоих. Молодчинка. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

***
Устала я так сильной быть.
Сама решенья принимать…
Хочу просто тебя любить 
И ни о чем не вспоминать!

Хочу чтоб мне помог быть слабой,
В своих объятьях укрывая…
Да, многого я не прошу.
Ты знаешь, и я это знаю.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Скучаю по тебе, и так тебя я жду
Поверь мне, мой хороший, живу как бы в плену.
Мне радости не к спеху, их я не замечаю,
Ведь просто без тебя жизнь очень огорчает.

Вернись, выйди из тени, я знаю, можешь это
С тобой станем счастливейшими мы на свете этом!
Я знаю, где-то все же, с тобой грусть тоже рядом.
Давай, мы будем вместе! Тогда грустить не надо…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Счастье вдруг постучалось однажды,
Приоткрыла ему двери в душу.
Я живу, улыбаюсь, взлетаю…
Окунаюсь в него, как в подушку.

Растворяюсь в безмолвии чудном,
Воздалось видно мне по заслугам.
И я рада смеяться прилюдно…
Счастье многое дарит нам, людям!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Жизнь учит быть пожестче, подкидывая камни.
А я любым невзгодам подставлю две щеки…
Неужто, в этом мире является то главным,
Что должен выбирать ты – куда и как идти?!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Дай возможность мне рядом быть-
Преданным нежным котенком.
Дай от бури тебя укрыть и 
Заботиться, как за ребенком…

Не гони, загляни в глаза – 
Они правду тебе вещают
Ты судьба моя, ты со мной.
Как же мне тебя не хватает…

----------


## PAN

*Анюта Солнце*, :flower: ...
Вот смотрю - умница...
И образы идут, и душевно...

Нужно еще немного поработать над техникой... Ну просто постараться - посадить себя за стол и конкретно заставить карандашик бегать по листочку именно по науке - высчитывая ритм и слог, вырабатывая стопроцентную рифму... И путь это будет не так душевно - такая работа дает навык и неизбежно положительно отражается на творчестве...

И не бойся... Ежели что - всегда поможем... :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Анюта Солнце,...
> Вот смотрю - умница...
> И образы идут, и душевно...
> 
> Нужно еще немного поработать над техникой... Ну просто постараться - посадить себя за стол и конкретно заставить карандашик бегать по листочку именно по науке - высчитывая ритм и слог, вырабатывая стопроцентную рифму... И путь это будет не так душевно - такая работа дает навык и неизбежно положительно отражается на творчестве...
> 
> И не бойся... Ежели что - всегда поможем...


 Простите меня, непрофессиональную...
Да. пишу незадумываясь о рифме. Каюсь... Попробую иначе, но чуть позже... :Blush2:   Спасибо за подсказки и предложенную помощь!  :Tender:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Научи ты меня любить –
Чисто, искренне, чуть беспечно.
Научи ты меня молчать – 
В тишине наслаждаясь встречей.

Научи ты меня, как забыть – 
Боль, обиду, души смятенье…
Я с тобою учусь лишь жить.
Ты в моей судьбе, в жизни – мгновение.

Научи ты меня прощать –
Ведь не стоит обида внимания.
Я устала без крыльев летать…
Я устала от непонимания!

----------


## Янек

*Анюта Солнце*, 

Я тебе напишу пару строчек
Я тебе напишу, не скучай
Я тебе обещаю дружочек
Показать этот сказочный рай
 :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Какие многообещающие слова, друг мой, интригует...

----------


## Янек

> Какие многообещающие слова, друг мой, интригует...


У каждого есть  в сердце уголочек
В нем маленький,пушистенький комочек
Из чувств, и слов из букв и точек
Все сложено в красивый туесочек.  :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Хочу быть легким лепестком, я  на твоей сильной ладони,
Чтобы почувствовать тепло, укутав нежностью влюбленной.

Хочу быть робким мотыльком, чтобы лететь на свет огня-
Огонь в тебе, желание во мне, пленяет, как магнит меня…

Хочу быть капелькой росы, коснуться паутинки твоих чувств.
Я просто рядом быть хочу. Я просто к этому стремлюсь…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Непогода намочила крылья. Я стремглав несусь теперь  к обрыву…
Протяни мне руку, вспомни дни былые, отведи беды случайные порывы.

Высуши теплом своей души их, нежностью заполни мое сердце…
Вот он неизбежности сей миг, никуда от пропасти не деться!

----------


## Янек

*Дай руку мне, иди, не бойся
Прижму тебя к своей груди
О чести, ты не беспокойся
Я не намерен, сотворять грехи

Согрею, и душой и телом
Сегодня ты озябший мотылек
А завтра, как проснёшься , мелом
Любимый нарисуешь свой цветок

Я поцелую нежно  в щечку
И прикоснусь губами к волосам
Захочешь, то поставишь точку
Сама решишь, что нужно нам

                    *******

Какая глупость, хочется прижаться
К твоей встревоженной,  взволнованной груди
Услышать и неспешно разобраться
В сердечном танце, радости любви.*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Спасибо за красивые стихи... :Vishenka 18:  :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Слезы дождя...

Дождь плачет, или плачу этоя?!

У нас одна печаль с ним на двоих.

Не может слез сдержать он, так и я...

Слезинки - катятся, как скрыть от всех мне их?



Я веселюсь, но это лишь мираж.

Душа полна - обиды, боли и ошибок.

И дождь, так горько слезы льет - сторонник наш...

Сторонник тех, кому не до улыбок.



Ну, почему так в жизни все порой?!

Что хочется на стенку лезть от боли...

И я одна, и дрождь только со мной,

И я томлюсь в души своей -неволе...

----------


## Славина

> Дождь плачет, или плачу этоя?!
> У нас одна печаль с ним на двоих.
> Не может слез сдержать он, так и я...


Не плачь, Анютка, дождь пройдёт!
Настанет день, уйдёт ненастье,
Ведь ты же Солнце! Зачем же слёзы льёшь?
Ты лучше улыбнись и будет тебе счастье!!!  :flower:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Спасибо Ириша, я не плачу... 
Просто настроение грустное. :Smile3:

----------


## kuripo4ka

Я тебе напишу пару строчек
Я тебе напишу, не скучай
Я тебе обещаю дружочек
Показать этот сказочный рай

Простенько.нежненько и красиво...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Не знаешь – куда идти, не знаешь о чем молчать.
Что делать на этом пути, о чем в небеса кричать?!
Не знаешь, как правильно жить, не знаешь, с чего начать,
Ты просто учись любить, от цели – не отступать.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Анюта, это прекрасно!
> А вот последнюю строку - подумай...
> Такое начало!


Спасибо,  благодаря хорошим наставникам здесь, начинаю исправляться... :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Не знаешь – куда идти, не знаешь о чем молчать.
Что делать на этом пути, о чем в небеса кричать?!
Не знаешь, как правильно жить, не знаешь, с чего начать,
Не знаешь, как нужно любить, и боль в душу не пускать.

Не знаешь, зачем творить, и крылья раскрыв, летать.
Что скажет молва о тебе?! А нужно ли это знать?!
Не знаешь, что в спор с судьбой тебе суждено вступать.
Не знаешь, не хочешь знать! Шаг… В пропасть лечу опять! 

Надеюсь, так лучше?! :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Шаг… В пропасть лечу опять!


 Точнее - летишь опять...  :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> Надеюсь, так лучше?!


  :Aga:  Молодечик, Анютка   :flower:

----------


## Славина

> Не знаю


Не знаешь, зачем живешь?
Тогда просто живи,
Что хочешь ты у небес,
Что есть мочи проси!

Не знаешь, куда идти,
Так сделай же шаг вперёд
Не знаешь, о чём молчать
Тогда не молчи - говори!

Не знаешь, как нужно любить
Но это не нужно знать,
Любовь не объяснить,
Любовью нужно стать!

Не знаешь, зачем творить
И в небесах летать,
Но это порыв души,
Творить-это значит жить!

А в споры с судьбой вступай
Ведь только нам решать,
Как будем мы завтра жить
И чем мы будем дышать.

Ну а людская молва
Пускай себе идёт,
Пока человек живет
Она только славу несёт.  :Smile3: 

Вот так Анютка  :Grin:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Не знаешь, зачем творить
> И в небесах летать,
> Но это порыв души,
> Творить-это значит жить!


Спасибо, за позитив, Иришка! :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Девушка с улыбкой на губах, 
С грустными, как неба синь глазами.
О чем мечтаешь ты? О былых днях?!
О том, что до сих пор осталось лишь мечтами…

О том, что ты юна, нежна, ранима.
И очень хочется тебе так быть любимой!
О том, что мир суров и часто, так обидно – 
Что за пурпурно-розовым реальности не видно!

Твоя улыбка, что таит в себе?
Стараешься ты жить назло судьбе.
Пытаешься слезинки на глаза не подпускать.
И, хоть немного, но счастливей стать!

(это из раннего творчества)

----------


## Лев

> (это из раннего творчества)


Ритмически коряво третья строка:
О чем мечтаешь ты? Не о былых ли днях?!(так лучше)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Ты один лишь меня понимаешь.
Ты один – самый верный друг!
Не предашь меня и не обманешь.
Ты один, оглянись хоть вокруг…

Ты мне можешь поднять настроенье.
И утешишь, коль что-то не так…
Забываю с тобой, хоть на миг, на мгновенье
Обо всех бытовых так делах.

Не люблю тебя, но уважаю.
Просто ты из немногих, один человек –
Кто меня, словом не обижает, 
И всегда даст хороший совет!

Я с тобой становлюсь той девчонкой,
Что была беззаботной тогда…
Мы связаны нитью, пускай очень тонкой,
Есть ты у меня, а я у тебя!

----------


## Янек

*Я по тебе очень сильно скучал
И грустно было , как никогда
По крыше твоей, дождем постучал
Но ты очень крепко,  видно спала
Я  ветер просил, чтоб  в окно покричал
Что рядом, тоскую, хочу  тепла
А он бедняжка аж голос сорвал
К окну , так и не подошла
В мечтаниях видел надежный причал
Но путь слишком  труден, издалека
Похоже на то, что  я опоздал
Раз дверь не открыла, значит ты не одна…
*

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Я по тебе очень сильно скучал
> И грустно было , как никогда
> По крыше твоей, дождем постучал


Ты солнца лучем сквозь окна прошел бы...
Ведь я так ждала... Был дождь, не пришел ты.
Теперь поняла, что дождинки - слова...
Укрыли от них меня жизни дела.

----------


## Янек

Ну что ж теперь делать,дела есть дела
Надеюсь , что ночью ты крепко спала
А я все дождинками, нежно стучал 
Всю ночь, поворота ключа, я прождал
Но нет не случилось  я опоздал
Похоже окончен, романтики бал

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Всю ночь, поворота ключа, я прождал
> Но нет не случилось  я опоздал


Я подарю тебе связку ключей.
Только ко мне приходи...
Зайдешь, а я сплю-рядом приляг,
Только меня не буди.

А пробуждение рядом с тобою
Будет мне сладостей слаще.
Счастливы вместе, это не скрою
Нет той минуты краше...

----------


## Славина

> К окну , так и не подошла


_А ты к окну так и не подошла..._

Очень понравилось стихотворение, молодец, Олег!  :Ok:

----------


## Янек

> Я подарю тебе связку ключей.
> Только ко мне приходи...


Возьму твои ключи
Коль подарила
Войду тихонько 
В комнату твою
Будить не буду
просто нежно
Котёнка я поглажу и уйду. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## PAN

Ай, ловелассссссссс......)))
Без прикрасссс - 
Тихо... Тонко... На цыпочках ног...
Смог....
И руками мягкими, мохнатыми...
Взятыми
Из сети...
Уйти не дал...... 
Взял...
До донца...

Анюта... Солнце...
Спасибо за вдохновение Пермяка...
А пока -
Раскрой то, что глубже взгляда...
Поверь... Надо... :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я каждый день искала с тобой встречи,
Но так напрасно я тебя ждала.
Когда я дома обнажала плечи –
Тебя, мой милый, я к себе звала…

Но ты не шел. И вечер растворялся.
В тиши ночной ласкал меня не ты.
Я знаю, ты найти меня пытался…
Наверно, это были лишь мечты!

И вот, когда надежды все иссякли,
Когда туман и зной меня пронзил.
Среди толпы – твои глаза увидела, не так ли?!
А взгляд твой в неизвестность уносил...

----------


## PAN

> А взгляд твой в неизвестность уносил...


Сил
Нет...
Спросил 
Однажды
О неправильном мне..
Бред???
Наверное так... Но дважды
Не спросишь такое...
Покоя 
Просит
Душа...
Куда-то спеша - 
Встаньте вдруг...
Кто друг???
Кто враг???
Как
Себя сохранить
И нить
Не потерять???
.................................
Всё..... Спать...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Сон это или реальность…
То судьбы оригинальность.
Свет это иль темнота,
То дорога в никуда.

Нежность жизни иль суровость.
То отнюдь уже не новость.
Берега или пространство…
То мечты не постоянство!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Сил
> Нет...
> Спросил 
> Однажды
> О неправильном мне..
> Бред???
> Наверное так... Но дважды
> Не спросишь такое...
> Покоя 
> ...


Сил нет – найди…
Спросить не решишься – спроси!
Бред – да это навряд ли, смотри…
Покоя просит душа – терпи!
Друзья надежные рядом – ищи… :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

А может снова все начать! В который раз с нуля…
И жизнь по-новому играть, и не искать тебя!

Сквозь розовую стекол гладь, и мира торжество.
Творить, любить, и ощущать душевное тепло…

----------


## Янек

_Так вот в чем дело, ты играла
Тебе легко с нуля начать
И вовсе не меня искала
А так, с кем снова поиграть
Всё понял, здорово умеешь
Что ж молодец, поставлю пять
Сегодня выходи на дело
Вновь жертву новую искать…_


 :Suicide:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Так вот в чем дело, ты играла
> Тебе легко с нуля начать
> И вовсе не меня искала
> А так, с кем снова поиграть
> Всё понял, здорово умеешь
> Что ж молодец, поставлю пять
> Сегодня выходи на дело
> Вновь жертву новую искать…


Странно... С тобой просто мило общалась.
Любить не обещала, в любви не признавалась...
Просто хороший ты человечек.
Душевный такой - я рада нашей встрече.

Прости, если ты меня видел иначе.
Ты сам мне сказал - как скажешь - что значит?!
Сказала, что будем просто общаться, 
Чего ж огорчился, чего так бояться...

----------


## Янек

*Анютка ты что обиделась?
Это ж просто ответ на стишок
Это то, ну что как бы привиделось
Все нормально, мой милый  дружок*





Воть тебе, ня  :Yes4:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

С судьбой я не играю…
И не размениваю жизнь по мелочам.
Живу, и погибаю…
И снова предстаю я жизненным очам.

Такая я, не скрою…
Пусть странная – подумается вам.
А сердце сшито болью…
Но счастья ниточки проглядывают там!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

В безмолвии рождается надежда.
Она отнюдь, не чужда никому,
Но сердце тихо вторит, как и прежде-
Ведь так принадлежать хочу ему.

И о себе, порою забывая,
Готова жить мечтою наяву.
Ах, как же мне порою не хватает…
Тебя, кого любимым я зову.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Мне многого в жизни не надо – быть просто любимой хочу и любить.
И мудрость жизни изведать – чтобы в душе обиды простить.
Мне дай Господь сил немного, преодолеть сей тернистый путь.
Чтоб оглянувшись однажды, смогла я спокойно вздохнуть…

Мне многого в жизни не надо, пусть встретится лишь один верный друг,
Который всегда будет рядом – подаст руку там, где  другим не досуг.
Еще бы, совсем немного, оживления, счастья, решимости мне.
Быть я нужной хочу, кому-то… Быть полезной, на этой земле!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Все тот же замкнутый круг, увы
Из темноты – ухабы и рвы.
Словно от сон-травы
Я в летаргию впадаю в конце главы. 

Покой нарушить души легко,
Когда поднялась она высоко.
И крылья раскинула так широко…
Науки ненужно, чтоб втоптать глубоко.

Ошибаюсь я в жизни, больно чуть-чуть
В тиши незаметно – слезинку смахнуть.
Есть много дорог – будет новый путь…
Душе моей нужно лишь снова вспорхнуть…

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

РАДА ВИДЕТЬ НОВОГО АВТОРА :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> РАДА ВИДЕТЬ НОВОГО АВТОРА


Спасибочки :Yes4: !!! Да, я так - чуток пишу... :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Дни раскрашу осени – яркими цветами!
Пусть только хорошее будет в жизни с нами.
Желтенькое солнышко согревает в будни.
Красные закаты одурманят чудно...

Коричневая почва и дерева стволы
Напомнят нам не раз о том, что мы нужны!
Поблекшие травинки зелено-серым видом
Вспомнить дадут о лете, немного позабытом…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

За окном тихо кружат снежинки
Я стою, прислонившись к стеклу
Вот две рядом – как половинки…
Ветер дунул – унес одну…

Так и мы в этой жизни, милый,
Словно те половинки – вдвоем.
Ну, а стоит «подуть»  судьбе,
И уже друг без друга живем…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Свойственно нам в жизни ошибаться
И идти вперед и не сдаваться!
Но приходит пониманье вдруг
Замираем – не доделав круг!

Вот тогда – дороги нам открыты
И решенья наши неизбиты.
Вот момент, когда мы с гордо поднятой главой…
Ступаем шаг веред –  не зная, что нас ждет порой!

----------


## Black Lord

> Я каждый день искала с тобой встречи,
> Но так напрасно я тебя ждала.
> Когда я дома обнажала плечи –
> Тебя, мой милый, я к себе звала…
> 
> Но ты не шел. И вечер растворялся.
> В тиши ночной ласкал меня не ты.
> Я знаю, ты найти меня пытался…
> Наверно, это были лишь мечты!


Красиво... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Красиво...


Спасибо! Просто мои строки от души идут :Yes4: ...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Грусти нотки с чувствами сплелись…
В ожиданье я давно томилась.
А теперь минуты понеслись.
Неужели снова я влюбилась?!

Чувства трепетные, нежные свои
Я сдержать в душе стараюсь…
Нужно ль это чувство без любви?!
Умом-то понимаю, сердцем лишь – пытаюсь…

----------


## Славина

*Анютка*, можно к тебе в гости....

         ***
Сколько длится счастье?
Миг, минуту, вечность
Почему бывает 
Оно так скоротечно,
Почему однажды 
Вдруг нахлынут слёзы
И волною смоет
Вмиг былые грёзы.
Может так и надо,
Чтобы счастье это
Было, как награда
За что-то человеку….

        ***
Холод в сердце
Боль в душе
Раненная птица
Не взлетит она уже
Миг не повторится...

      ***
Я закрою сердце
На маленький засов
Не пущу я больше
Никого в него.
Пусть спокойно бьётся
Оно в моей груди,
Но как же в мире этом
Прожить нам без любви!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Анютка, можно к тебе в гости...


Конечно, Иришка, заходи... Чувствуй себя как дома... :Smile3: 





> Может так и надо,
> Чтобы счастье это
> Было, как награда
> За что-то человеку….


Каждый в жизни счастья достоин - 
Только многие ищут его...
Ты на миг - лишь глаза закрой
Счастье - оно в душе, ощути его! :Yes4: 
Оно в пробуждении с лучиком света,
Оно в родных, милых. конечно и в детях...
Оно в глотке крепкого садкого чая...
Оно - за окошком, где жизнь играет...

----------


## Славина

> в глотке пива есть счастья..


 :Grin:  Как мало нужно человеку для счастья, всего лишь глоток этого счастья.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Мыслей моих вереница.
Но не о том рассуждаю.
Нужно веред стремиться,
А я о принце мечтаю…

Словно наивная пташка
Я в розовых облаках.
Когда же пойму, бедняжка:
Рассыплется сон, словно прах.

Мой принц идеальный, не явь…
Мечты – все без смысла, увы…
Но, сердце мечтой обуяв.
Мне чудится: принц – это ты!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Еще один грустный вечер
И слез я сдержать не в силах…
Зачем он спустился на плечи?!
С лучами – все было мило…

В солнышке отражалось счастьем-
То, что забыть хочу…
Вечером мне с ненастьем
Быть сильной не по плечу!

Вечер – ты враг мой тёмный –
Образы словно явь…
Его вспоминаю и взгляд тот томный…
Прогнать как мою печаль?!

----------


## Славина

> Еще один грустный вечер
> И слез я сдержать не в силах…
> Зачем он спустился на плечи?!
> С лучами – все было мило…
> 
> В солнышке отражалось счастьем-
> То, что забыть хочу…
> Вечером мне с ненастьем
> Быть сильной не по плечу!
> ...


Мы с тобой, как две сестры по несчастью,
Днём смеёмся, а вечером плачем...
Взрослые девушки мы уж давно,
А всё любви хотим, как в кино  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Не мокрите воздух, девы...
Где вы
Бываете вечерами???
С нами???
Так с нами и делите
Радость и горе...
И может вскоре
Пройдет...
..............
А тот, 
Кто вызвал слезы - 
Притащит розы,
И на колени - рядом....
А так и надо...............................................

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Мы с тобой, как две сестры по несчастью,
> Днём смеёмся, а вечером плачем...
> Взрослые девушки мы уж давно,
> А всё любви хотим, как в кино


Да-да... Но, что ни говори
Весь мир наш держится на любви!
А что хотят от ранимых женских душ?!
Такие мы - смеемся и вдруг плачем почему?!

Да просто чист, открыт наш взгляд.
А с ним душа - через него глядят...
От недопонимания порой и от любви
Рождается и счастье и слезы, увы...

----------


## PAN

> Да-да...


Вытри, Аня,  глазки...
Сопельки - в платочек...
Жизнь - увы, не сказки,
Ты пойми, дружочек...

А мальчишки наши
Пусть сидят в сторонке...
Не подходят даже
К плачущей девчонке... :Yes4: 

Только Аня наша
Плаксою не будет -
Улыбнется краше,
Про печаль забудет... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Не мокрите воздух, девы...
> Где вы
> Бываете вечерами???
> С нами???
> Так с нами и делите
> Радость и горе...
> И может вскоре
> Пройдет...
> ..............
> ...


Будем стараться... И к слезам не опускаться...
С такой поддержкой чудной, думаю это будет не трудно!
Могути ваши розы нас порадовать... Можете их у ног-вот тут вот складывать!!
Ну, может и не очень скромно, зато душа останется довольна! :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Ну, может и не очень скромно,


...)))

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> ...)))


Спасибочки, Паш, довольна :Tender: ...
Кстати, для друзей и родных я не Аня, а Анюта- Анютка!!! Можешь так же обращаться ко мне :Yes4: ...

----------


## Славина

Я хотела быть для тебя миром
Где бы, был ты со мной счастлив
Я хотела бы быть для тебя солнцем,
Чтоб согреть тебя в дни ненастья
Я хотела быть для тебя счастьем
И с тобой улететь в вечность
И звездою хотела быть ясной,
Чтоб светить тебе бесконечно
Я хотела быть для тебя жизнью
И дышать с тобой в одном ритме
Я хотела быть смыслом в жизни
Только смысла  в том нет отныне…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Я хотела быть смыслом в жизни
> Только смысла  в том нет отныне…


Бессмысленно так многое, порой.
Поверь, не увлекайся жизненной игрой...
Мы сами изменить ходы все можем!
Но, уповаем на удачу... Глупо право, все же...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Не веришь мне… А я любить умею!
Не слышишь ты… А я сказать хочу!
Я как никто другой тебя согрею…
И не найдешь нигде любви похожей на мою! 

Закрой глаза – забудь на миг тревоги, слышишь…
Забудь ненастье, суетливый быт…
И взглядом обниму… И подниму на крыльях тебя выше…
Позволь мне только рядом с тобой быть!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Люблю я праздник новогодний.
В нем ощущенье детства…
И волшебство и чувств мелодии,
То навсегда осталось в сердце.

Да, верили наивно, раньше-
Что дед Мороз исполнит многое…
Теперь в то дети наши верят…
А праздник мы в душе творим, идя своей дорогою.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Не забыть мне твоих сладких слов –
Искренних, чуть беспечных.
Не забыть мне твоих теплых рук,
Что в мороз согревали мне плечи…

Не забыть мне бездонный взгляд-
Я тонуть в нем хотела б вечно
Не увидеть тебя, ни сказать:
Время быстрое – скоротечно…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Новый год пришел к нам в гости.
У него чудес попросим…
Разных добродетелей людских,
Нежности и счастья – вдвойне их!

Робкие и тихие ненастья - 
Пусть уходят в пропасти напасти…
Мы с улыбкой в новое шагнем.
С Новым годом, с лучшим в мире днем!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Мои мысли о тебе, хороший,
Почему же ты не слышишь их?!
И сердечко - так любовь тревожит.
Видится мне счастье - в нас двоих…

Мои мысли о тебе, любимый.
Ты в глазах моих это прочти…
Не могу сказать, я робкая отныне:
Просто погибаю без твоей любви.

----------


## MOPO

Анюта, сама себя назвала Солнце )))  
видимо .... что-то толкнуло на это ...
красивые стихи ... но о чем?
что ты хочешь сказать, открыть?
.............. дверцу .... просто оконце?
о себе ... или просто ...... о нем....
О ком?
О чем?
Обо всем? Наверное это так..
Я чужих судить не мастак,
Среди ночи я пью коньяк...
.. алкоголик? наверное так
интересно мне стало вдруг,
что с тобой, кто твой враг ...
................ кто твой друг..
Не глобально.. а просто так,
Я обычный инет-дурак ))))
Среди псевдо-дружеских рук,
)))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> красивые стихи ... но о чем?
> что ты хочешь сказать, открыть?
> .............. дверцу .... просто оконце?
> о себе ... или просто ...... о нем....
> О ком?
> О чем?
> Обо всем? Наверное это так..


Да просто ни о чем и обо всем...
Сумбур в душе они мой открывают...
Я просто так пишу, чего-то не хватает...
В том мире где и  ты и я живем! :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

В каждой частичке души – 
Трепетом замирает 
Чувство наивной любви – 
Той, что так мало знают…

Жизни моей каждый такт
Сводит с ума ежечасно
То он бодрит, то гнобит,
То вдохновляет… Ужасно!

Внутренний мой мирок,
Ты как снежок кем-то слеплен…
Как бы тебе помог:
Этой наивности – пепел…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

У каждого своя судьба.
Ее мы сами выбираем…
Пускай тенистый путь, борьба
Преодолеем, счастье в том познаем.

Когда мы ропщем на судьбу свою,
То зря конечно так мы поступаем.
Ведь на распутии дорог - ступаем на одну…
А что влечет она, увы, не знаем!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Уткнуться личиком в твое плечо родное.
Прижаться нежно и тихонечко стоять-
Как хорошо – нашлись в объятьях двое,
Кому без слов друг друга так легко понять...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Жаль понять вам не суждено:
Чувства, мысли, порыв души.
За меня все давно решено…
Хочешь жить – так давай, дыши!

Жаль понять меня, не дано,
Всем… Лишь душам настроенным в такт!
Только нет рядом их со мной…
Не найду в жизни их никак…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я расстелю дорожку из ромашек.
И ты, ступая шаг за шагом на цветок.
Поймешь что для тебя  милей я всех и краше
Как - будто дивный разноцветный мотылек…

Ты, наступая на цветочек нежный
Старайся не примять все ж лепесточки.
Ведь чувства наши – океан безбрежный,
А продолженье - это многоточье….

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Тихо вечер снежинки бросает.
О моих чувствах только он знает…
Красота грустить не пускает,
Ковром белым взгляд мой ласкает.

Рассмотрев поближе снежинку,
Превратила ее я в дождинку...
Вместе с ней проронила слезинку,
Это жизни моей картинка…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Спасибо всем, кто читает мои стихи и тем, кто не только читает, а еще и спасибки ставит - мне очень приятно!!! До профессионалов, конечно далеко мне, они  просто от души [img]http://s20.******info/89eb60f9e18c88f51434ba5d334702fc.gif[/img]

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Почему не могу я забыть?!
Вдруг открыть глаза и проснуться.
Почему не могу не любить?!
Когда чувства жестоко смеются…

Почему не могу отпустить?! 
Всё, что связано было с тобою…
Пара строчек – порыв души…
На замок снова душу закрою…….

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я с прошлым сегодня случайно столкнулась…
Хоть годы минули – душа встрепенулась.
Все было как в сказке… Все было – давно…
В сомнениях чувства: ведь мне… все-равно?!

Да, помнит сердечко, хоть в дальнем углу,
Давно я закрыла всё, но не могу… 
Вновь вспомнились встречи, прогулки в ночи,
Вновь вижу зажженных две наши свечи…

Каким романтичным ты был тогда,
В нас чувства бурлили, как с гор льет вода…
Всё разом вдруг кануло так, в никуда.
Лишь помнит сердечко об этом – всегда…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Вырванный листок календаря 
Не расскажет больше ни о чем.
Этот день судьба и боль моя,
Тот момент, когда мы «стали не вдвоем».

Хоть порву его я на клочки…
Не заглушит рану даже и вино!
Мое сердце разлетелось на осколочки…
А войти в одну и ту же реку дважды – не дано!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Слезинка медленно стекает по щеке…
О чем она грустит в немой тоске?!
А из груди ни слова – пустота…
Лишь только всхлипы – тяжко это так.

Нужно жить, не поддаваясь чувствам.
Это как – машиной, камнем быть?!
Наверное, актеры лишь искусно,
Умеют с маскою такой вот жить.

Я не актриса и не с камнем в сердце,
С душой ранимой и верящей в мечты.
Пройдет и это… В жизни не одна есть дверца,
Где грусти слезы – сменяются слезами счастья, доброты……

----------


## Black Lord

> Почему не могу я забыть?!
> Вдруг открыть глаза и проснуться.
> Почему не могу не любить?!
> Когда чувства жестоко смеются…
> 
> Почему не могу отпустить?! 
> Всё, что связано было с тобою…
> Пара строчек – порыв души…
> На замок снова душу закрою…….


Очень трогательно... :flower:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Каждый день вспоминаю тебя,
И рисую всегда твой портрет.
Я пишу и стихи для тебя...
Но тебя со мною нет!
Ты прочел бы стихи, наверное,
И сказал, что они хороши
Как подснежник ранний, конечно...
Но, увы, это только мечты!

----------


## Elmal23

Всё начинается с любви,
Сказал Рождественский когда-то,
А для меня эти  слова,
По жизни стали даже клятвой.

Всё начинается с любви,
С любви к родителям, конечно,
И жизнь достойную прожить
Их оправдать  мечты, надежды. 

Всё начинается с любви,
С любви к учительнице первой,
С любви  гранит учёбы грызть
И к дружбе школьной, очень крепкой.

Всё начинается с любви,
С любви к семье, ей нет дороже,
Искусство жизнь в семье прожить,
Любить всю жизнь искусство тоже.

Всё начинается с любви,
С любви к профессии, которой
По  зову сердца выбрал ты,
И верен остаёшься снова.

Всё начинается с любви,
А если стал ты педагогом
Зажги любовью ты детей,
Им в   жизни помоги пройти дорогу!

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (20.06.2017)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я проснулась, открыла глаза - 
Рядом ты, то не сон, ты рядом!
И не стану будить тебя, 
Просто буду ласкать лишь взглядом!
Насладиться тобой хочу, 
Пить твою любовь по глоточку…
Я тебя безразмерно люблю, 
Вместе мы - теперь уже точно!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я тебя безразмерно люблю,


Анюта Солнце, может лучше так: "Я тебя так безмерно люблю"?
а то у меня как-то несочетаемо читается любовь и безразмерностью :No2:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Хорошо! Мне очень хорошо…
Только на душе немного беспокойно.
Что кроме зимы произойдет еще?
Что мне сделать, чтобы весе были довольны?

Снег сгребу - он вновь как прежде ляжет.
Ужин приготовлю… Для кого?!
Позабочусь о машине даже…
Вновь проеду- грязная… а винить, кого?!

Нет, не буду я для всех хорошей,
Просто стану лучшей для себя!
И возьму конфету из вазочки в прихожей,
Водрузив корону на себя, любя!

----------


## Янек

> Нет, не буду я для всех хорошей,
> Просто стану лучшей для себя!
> И возьму конфету из вазочки в прихожей,
> Водрузив корону на себя, любя!


Не нужно быть для всех хорошей
Что хороша, ты знаешь уж сама
Обременять себя короной?
Зачем такая жизнь нужна?
Живи, люби и улыбайся
Кидая снег с дорожки у двора
Зима уйдет, весна вернется
Разбудит сладкие, с капелью вечера )))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Просто рядом… но совсем не вместе!
Планы общие… но у каждого свои.
Мне не быть, наверное, твоей невестой,
Не купаться мне в твоей любви!

Слова твои – они «ничтожно» истинны
И буря на душе стремительно кружит,
Ведь хочется любви большой и искренней….
Ведь хочется с тобой всю жизнь прожить)))))))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я успеваю жить:
Мне есть, когда творить!
И есть когда мечтать!
И есть кого обнять!

Я успеваю жить:
Мне есть, кого любить!
И есть к чему стремиться,
И счастлива я от того, что довелось добиться!

----------


## Славина

> Я успеваю жить:
> Мне есть, когда творить!
> И есть когда мечтать!
> И есть кого обнять!
> 
> Я успеваю жить:
> Мне есть, кого любить!
> И есть к чему стремиться,
> И счастлива я от того, что довелось добиться!


Так классно!!!  :Ok:  Умница, *Анютка*!!! :)))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я жить хочу не так, как ожидают от меня…
Хочу любить я, невзирая на запреты!
Не осуждайте, не браните в свете дня…
Мне хочется прожить, запомнив это:

Запомнив те чудачества в ночи-
Которые могу я совершать с любимым,
Оставив в памяти зимы приятные черты,
Снежки, прогулки… и спешащих – мимо…

Мне смелости немного бы занять –
Чтобы украсть минутки для себя любимой
Друзей собрать и на работу вдруг проспать…
И оказаться вмиг самой счастливой…

Условности, проклятый страх молвы,
Зачем терзаете мою вы душу?!
Время придет, поверьте в это вы –
Оковы и запреты я разрушу!

----------

Архимаг (11.03.2016)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Ты пустил меня в свой мир, двери приоткрыл.
В суете обычных будней меня ты окрылил.
Всей душой тянусь к тебе, чтобы насладиться…
Как же хочется с моей половинкой слиться!

Без тебя тянется день, а ночь пролетает.
Ты приходишь в моем сне... над землей летаем.
Мы парим на крыльях счастья, пусть любовь пылает…
Мою душу как никто – он лишь понимает!

----------

Архимаг (11.03.2016)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Несмело строки набираю, потом стираю их опять.
Душа сказать так хочет, знаю, но лучше все же промолчать!

Когда укутавшись, я в пледе… сижу, и белый чай тут пью,
Все мысли только о тебе… Я одного тебя люблю!

Хочу придумать наше счастье, как без меня тебе не в кайф,
Хочу увидеть в отраженье, твоих лишь глаз свою всю life!

----------

Архимаг (11.03.2016)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Я хотела с тобой прогуляться в парке по снегу-
Покидаться снежками и рухнуть прямо в сугроб..
Я хотела в пучине морской ощутить любви негу,
И по жизни укрыть тебя от всевозможных невзгод…

Я хотела дарить тебе чистую радость и счастье,
И словами, романтикой глупости вдруг совершать!
Я хотела… Немыслимо – без твоего все - участия…
И с грустью в душе отпущу,  чтоб себя не терять)))

----------

Архимаг (11.03.2016)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Мне достался самый лучший из мужчин,
Он внимательный, и любящий, и добрый…
Ты на свете, в моей жизни лишь один,
Шанс нам выпал и сказал – попробуй!

Ощути с ним неземное чувство,
Увлеки его в свой рай красивых грез,
Вам с ним никогда не будет скучно, грустно..
То шепнул на ушко ангел мне, всерьез…

----------


## Янек

Тебе достался самый лучший из мужчин
И облик твой пропал за стеклами витрин
Среди мощеных улочек, в квартале городском
Исчез твой смех красивый, который помнит старый дом.

----------


## татуся

> Ты пустил меня в свой мир, двери приоткрыл.
> В суете обычных будней меня ты окрылил.
> Всей душой тянусь к тебе, чтобы насладиться…
> Как же хочется с моей половинкой слиться!
> 
> Без тебя тянется день, а ночь пролетает.
> Ты приходишь в моем сне... над землей летаем.
> Мы парим на крыльях счастья, пусть любовь пылает…
> Мою душу как никто – он лишь понимает!


Отличные строки...
У меня мурашки....
Спасибо!!!!

----------

